# Having a bad week.



## Thebearcametoo (May 25, 2019)

Daughter (9) was diagnosed nearly 3 months ago and we’ve had an up and down journey since then. Her management is good overall (nothing for the medics to worry about) but her coping ability is very up and down. She’s a very stubborn and independent child - always has been - and does as much of her management as she can herself (with supervision). She won’t let us do injections etc for her. This week has been our most difficult week yet with lots of refusal to do injections and general stress around everything. I think the enormity of this not going away is very real for her. 

We’re doing what we can to support her. Have got some EMLA cream which sometimes helps and sometimes doesn’t. She’s switched to tresiba to see if that’s less stingy. The DSN came and had a chat with her again. She does eventually do the required injections but often only after we’ve both ended up in tears. It’s just been one of those weeks  I’m sure everyone here has been through it.


----------



## Bronco Billy (May 25, 2019)

Hi. I’m sorry to hear it’s been such a bad week. I know what it’s like as we had weeks like that with our daughter. They are very emotionally draining. Why did she refuse to do the injections? Our daughter used to refuse because of the pain. One trick that used to work was placing an ice cube or similar on the injection site before injecting. Sometimes, we would use something like a sugar free ice-pop, giving her the ice-pop afterwards as an incentive to do it. Was your daughter on Lantus before changing? It is well known for stinging, so hopefully the change will help. Has she been assessed for psychological support? If not, it is worth asking about.


----------



## KARNAK (May 25, 2019)

So sorry to hear you are having a difficult time, I am not a parent to a Diabetic but my daughter in law is a T1 who is now 36 years old. The only way her parents could get her to correctly take her insulin was to have a pump, I believe but do not know she was one of the youngest in the N.E. at the age of 9 to have a pump, it may be worth a word with your team.


----------



## HOBIE (May 25, 2019)

I was 3 when diagnosed & if they had Pumps in the 60s I would have grabbed with both mitts . Good luck


----------



## Thebearcametoo (May 26, 2019)

We will be getting a pump but not just yet - in part waiting for funding approval/release of a new model which is likely to be soon rather than starting off with an older pump and not being able to change it. The next pump education day for our area isn’t until September so that’s likely when we’ll have to wait until anyway. We keep bringing it up with the DSN.

We have a referral to the psychologist. One is about to go on maternity leave and one is about to come back so it makes sense to wait a couple of weeks for the one to come back. Just bad timing for us. 

She was on lantus so hopefully the tresiba will sting less. She can be absolutely fine with her injections or can refuse because she’s worried about the pain. It’s all anticipation as sometimes they hurt and other times they’re fine (as fine as sticking a needle in can be). I think she’s probably getting a little ‘pricked out’ by the ongoing nature of it all. We’ve tried offering ice or an ice pop but she flat out refuses to even try. I think maybe I need to suggest it when she’s not refusing rather than when she’s already dug her heels in.


----------



## SB2015 (May 26, 2019)

Good morning @Thebearcametoo 

Was the refusal to inject a recent development.  If so it sounds as if the change of insuiln may sort some elements of this.  I am glad to hear that they gave her a referral to psychological support.  The diabetes can’t be taken away, but having strategies to deal with the emotional side of things is important, and if in place at a younger age can help later on.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (May 26, 2019)

We’ve had moments of refusal before but for obvious reasons (too tired and just had enough that day) but the sustained refusal this week is new. We had a better morning this morning for no obvious reason other than she was less resistant. 

We’ve worked hard to support our kids’s bodily autonomy and to raise them as able to challenge authority etc. It’s hard when that bites you in the bum though


----------

